# jeffs recipes



## powersmokin (Mar 29, 2010)

I just ordered them. How long does it take to get here? I need em by tomorrow


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 29, 2010)

I think you can get them instantly by email


----------



## powersmokin (Mar 29, 2010)

That I have not checked yet...


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

They are emailed to ya


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 29, 2010)

You'll get them right away.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 29, 2010)

Check you email if you don't see them make sure to check the spam folder


----------



## powersmokin (Mar 30, 2010)

Rub goes on night before, or morning of?


----------



## dangermouse (Mar 30, 2010)

depends on what meat you're cooking, and what time you're starting the cook.

Overnight for a morning cook is good, but 24 hours might be a bit much.  Also I suspect a larger piece of meat could take the rub for longer (brisket vs. ribs for instance)


----------



## powersmokin (Mar 30, 2010)

Ill be doing the ribs at 6am. I'm gonna say overnight. Same with chip soaking


----------



## ozark rt (Mar 30, 2010)

Over night will be fine for the ribs. Wrap them tight with plastic wrap and remember to remove the membrane from the back of the ribs.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 30, 2010)

Doing it the night before, doing it the day of, or doing it the night before then again the day of are all acceptable methods try them all and figure out which one works best for you and your tastes


----------



## powersmokin (Mar 30, 2010)

Aite. Ill do it tonight and soak the chunks. Ill reread jeffs site to see if there's a good marinade or rub for the tri tip


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 30, 2010)

You can use Jeff's rub on beef with good results try it you might like it


----------



## nola saints smoker (Apr 5, 2010)

Just ordered and received Jeff's recipe. Has anyone substituted chipotle powder in place of the cayenne?


----------



## powersmokin (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not sure how chipotle would taste.. maybe on a mexican thing, but chipotle might taste out of place. The ribs turned out well, but I think I might add more brown sugar next time. It was a little too... spicy and noot sweet enough.


----------



## coacher72 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nola Saints,
I use a rub similar to Jeff's. I have added the Chipotle powder to it and I and the Family really like it. I used about the same quantity as the chili powder in the recipe. It did add a little more kick to it but it also added a nice smokey flavor as well. Adjust how much you use based on how spicy you like it.
I was sold on it and will continue to add it to my rubs in the future.


----------



## nola saints smoker (Apr 5, 2010)

Coacher and Power, thanks for the info. I really do not care for the taste of cayenne so I think I will sub the chipotle and give it a try.  If the chipotle does not work, then I may try to smoke the cayenne as someone said it gives it a different taste. 

I like the way chipotle tastes, so I am hoping it works out.


----------

